# Castin & Blastin



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Castaway Rods; JL Marine; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

*Reds In Focus*

Big winds associated with passing cool fronts have had Redfish in focus with guests from all over the Nation of late. Mud/grass pockets and sand/shell shorelines have been producing solid action including catch & release. We haven't got to the point tipping point on water temps as of yet to put the fish in the holes and deeper bayous but we know it's looming. Later on we'll be looking for the fish deeper jumping onto the shallow flats periodically to transition from hole to hole or forage on warm trends. It's a pretty easy read burning a mile or two of shallow flats and not seeing any fish. That's something that will put you looking deeper real quick. From soft plastics to available bait choices worked terminal or slow using heavier jig heads will let you know real quick what's lurking down deep.

*Duck Report*

The first decent cold front of the season didn't dissapoint as a half dozen species hit the blocks with awesome decoying action and solid wingshooting. Pintail, Teal, Gadwal, Redheads, Shoveler, Bluebill, and Wigeon hit the blocks. It moved some concentrations of big ducks around and brought more Teal to the area. That's a pretty typical shuffle early on in the season. We're missing a lot of Redheads which should be easing this way with every passing cold front. We always look forward to their arrival and the awesome spectacle they bring with them, mother nature at her finest.

*December/February Off Peak Specials*

_Join us during the duck split closure from 11/27 to 12/09 and February 2017 for great fishing at impressive pricing. _

*Guests Per Boat - Pricing*
Party of 2 - $325 p/person
Party of 3 - $250 p/person
Party of 4 - $225 p/person*

*This special pricing includes a one night stay at the lodging, meals, fishing trip, and fish cleaning/packaging. Bait is available at an additional charge. Taxes, and gratuities are not included.

Planning A Trip, Check our availability *HERE*

Catch the latest coming "Hot off the water" by joining our *Newsletter* Today!

*The hunting and fishing is always best when you can get away*!

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Facebook: Castaway Lodge*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics.


----------

